# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Breathing Technique for Dreamwork/Third Eye Opening

## Ixchel

This third-eye breathing technique was taught to me by one of my shamanic guides who works on dreaming topics with me. 
To use this technique, one first needs to understand that the third eye is not simply located in your forehead, but is actually centered in the pineal gland, which science has now identified as having optic properties. One can draw a line from the forehead "eye" position, through the pineal, to the back of the head at the base of the skull, which is known as the zeel point (this point is used by many for exiting the body during astral travel.) 
Now, using slow breaths, breathe in using your nose through your forehead "eye", to your pineal, and then exhale pushing the breath from your zeel point, through your pineal out your mouth. Do this for several minutes before you fall asleep to activate your third eye and align with your dreaming body, enhancing the dream state.
My shamanic students love this exercise -- let me know how it works for you!

10s6jnm.jpg

brain05.jpg

~Blessings~
Ixchel

----------


## midnightfire

Thank you for sharing this technique Ixchel. I am intrigued and would like to practice it but I am just a bit confused if I am doing it correctly. When you do he breathing do you also visualise the pathwAY of the breath? When you say breath in through your nose through the forehead to the piniL does that mean you are imagining as if you could breath directly in through that point and just happen to be using the nose is. Is the breath moving in a straight line from the theird eye to the pineal to the zeal point or is it moving from the nostrils, arcing up to the theird eye, then through to the pineal etc, and when it comes back arcing out to go through the mouth? 
I am confused :/

----------


## Ixchel

Hi Midnight  :smiley:  
As you breathe in through your nose, visualize/feel the breathe entering through your brow chakra and traveling to your pineal gland, and when you breathe out through your mouth imagine that the air is coming through your zeel point at the back of the base of your skull and traveling to your pineal gland. It is a push and pull feeling that centers on the pineal and really charges it up.

----------

